# Delonghi ESAM 5400 - No Water / coffee coming out - Any ideas?



## oggiegb (Dec 20, 2016)

Hiya,

I've an old Delonghi ESAM 5400, it's worked for years ok apart from water only coming in a dribble. This was fixed a year ago by replacing the infuser. Unfortunately, it's consistently stopped producing water/coffee at all (only a few drops). Makes all the right sounds (pump / grinder) but no output. It does grind the coffee and deposit into the waste container. The issue seems to be water pump/flow related rather than coffee grinding etc.

I've tried the following without success:-

Power off and back on (I work in IT so first step) ;-)

Fill the water tank, check the valve on the water tank works ok.

Cleaned the coffee and hot water nozzles.

Tried the steam / hot water option via the frothing nozzle (no joy - just a couple of drops).

Tried the rinse / cleanse option which should flush hot water through the coffee nozzles (no joy as above).

Purchased and fitted a new pump (was figuring maybe the old one had worn out).

Purchased a new infuser (fixed an issue with slow output previously but that wasn't as severe as this), no joy.

Opened the back to trace the flow and can see the pipe from the water tank going into the bottom of a white plastic circular gadget then out the top into the pump. No idea what this?

Any ideas would be much appreciated as I can't afford a new coffee machine and don't want to go back to instant.

Rich


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Scale?


----------



## oggiegb (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for the quick answer, I can't see any limescale in the pipes and descaled when it asks. We do live in a hard water area though so it's possible there's some somewhere. Unfortunately it won't run a descaler program through.


----------



## CoffeeKot (Apr 26, 2017)

Did you solve the problem? as I have the same issue and the same machine.

I wrongly presumed it was the pump Model E type EP5 and bought one from ebay only to find the problem is still there so now I have a spare pump!


----------



## oggiegb (Dec 20, 2016)

Hiya, Unfortunately not, after buying a new pump and infuser I ended up buying a new machine :-(


----------



## Angue (Sep 5, 2019)

I have an ESAM 5400 Perfecta which was actually serviced 6 months ago with a couple parts replaced. However now the machine sounds like it's really struggling to produce the coffee which it eventually does but no water comes through the spouts either when turned on or turned off. Any ideas please?


----------

